# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: وارد کردن اطلاعات گرفته شده از دیالوگ باکس و ذخیره در database

## mahshad2005

سلام بچه ها  :لبخند: 
من توی این پروژه ی ساده ای که درست کردم میخوام اطلاعات از کاربر به صورت یک dialog box باز شود و اطلاعات را از کاربر بگیرد و در بانک ذخیره کند.
من قسمت ذخیره در بانکش رو مشکل دارم و نمی دونم چه طوری مقادیری که در سمت کلاینت ایجاد شده و postback هم در صفحه نمی شه در بانکم ذخیره کنم
در سمت کلاینت از jquery استفاده کردم وزبان برنامه من ASP.NETو C#‎‎‎ می باشد
اگه ممکنه این فایل رو کمک کنین کاملش کنیم و بشه توی بانک اطلاعات رو ذخیره کرد .تا من و دوستانی که با این مشکل مواجه شدن از لطف شما استفاده کنند.در ضمن بهتره browser اینترنت اکسپلورر را انتخاب کنید و صبر تونم برای نمایش دیالوگ باکس یه کوچولو زیاد باشه  :چشمک: 
ممنونم و منتظر همراهی شما :قلب:

----------


## ricky22

> سلام بچه ها 
> من توی این پروژه ی ساده ای که درست کردم میخوام اطلاعات از کاربر به صورت یک dialog box باز شود و اطلاعات را از کاربر بگیرد و در بانک ذخیره کند.
> من قسمت ذخیره در بانکش رو مشکل دارم و نمی دونم چه طوری مقادیری که در سمت کلاینت ایجاد شده و postback هم در صفحه نمی شه در بانکم ذخیره کنم
> در سمت کلاینت از jquery استفاده کردم وزبان برنامه من ASP.NETو C#‎‎‎‎ می باشد
> اگه ممکنه این فایل رو کمک کنین کاملش کنیم و بشه توی بانک اطلاعات رو ذخیره کرد .تا من و دوستانی که با این مشکل مواجه شدن از لطف شما استفاده کنند.در ضمن بهتره browser اینترنت اکسپلورر را انتخاب کنید و صبر تونم برای نمایش دیالوگ باکس یه کوچولو زیاد باشه 
> ممنونم و منتظر همراهی شما


سلام دوست عزیزم مشکلی بود که من و خیلی های دیگه داشتیم و جناب موسوی لطف کردند حلش کردند  عین گفته های ایشون : 
دلیل اول فراخوان نشدن Handler مربوطه سمت سرور این هستش که jQuery UI Dialog کد HTML مورد نظر رو خارج از form ایجاد میکنه، در نتیجه فرم مورد نظر Submit نمیشه.

برای رفع این مشکل کد JavaScript خودتون رو به کد زیر تغییر بدید: 




> $(function () {
>     $('#dialog').dialog({
>         autoOpen: false,
>         show: 'blind',
>         hide: 'explode',
>         buttons: {
>             'Whatever Button': function () {
>                 $('#<%=Button1.ClientID%>').click();
>                 $(this).dialog('close');
> ...


به قسمت قرمز توجه کنید .
هنگامی که قصد بستن دیالوگ را دارین این کد را در انتها اضافه کنید.
خوندن این تاپیک که مشکل من بود خالی از لطف نیست. :لبخند: 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=225692
موفق باشید

----------


## mahshad2005

سلام مرسی از راهنماییتون لبخندساده:
البته من تصور میکردم باید سمت client یک data table رو پر کنیم و از همونجا بفرستم سمت بانک ... که با خودم فکر میکردم امنیتش خیلی پایین میشه!!! و کار شما خیلی بهتره و قشنگ تره
مرسی دوست من

----------


## mahshad2005

سلام راستی من یه سوال دیگه دارم در پروژه شما از masterpage استفاده نشده بود در صورتی که اگه master page داشته باشیم در صفحات ای که از masterpage استفاده می کننداجازه اضافه کردن تگ form را نمی ده :ناراحت: 
حالا با این اوصاف باید چی کار کنم؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## ricky22

> سلام راستی من یه سوال دیگه دارم در پروژه شما از masterpage استفاده نشده بود در صورتی که اگه master page داشته باشیم در صفحات ای که از masterpage استفاده می کننداجازه اضافه کردن تگ form را نمی ده
> حالا با این اوصاف باید چی کار کنم؟؟؟!!!!


وقتی در مستر پیج تگ فرم هست دیگه در صحفه نیازی به تگ فرم نیست که؟ :متفکر:

----------


## mahshad2005

> وقتی در مستر پیج تگ فرم هست دیگه در صحفه نیازی به تگ فرم نیست که؟


<body>
    <form id="form1" runat="server>
    <div class="demo">
        <div id="dialog" title="Basic dialog">
            <asp:Panel ID="Panel1" runat="server" Height="137px">
                <asp:Label ID="Label1" runat="server" Text="Label"></asp:Label>
                <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox1" runat="server"></asp:TextBox>
                <br />
                <asp:Label ID="Label2" runat="server" Text="Label"></asp:Label>
                <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox2" runat="server"></asp:TextBox>
                <br />
                <asp:Label ID="Label3" runat="server" Text="Label"></asp:Label>
                <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox3" runat="server"></asp:TextBox>
                <br />
                <asp:Label ID="Label4" runat="server" Text="Label"></asp:Label>
                <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox4" runat="server"></asp:TextBox>
                <br />
                <asp:Label ID="Label5" runat="server" Text="Label"></asp:Label>
                <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox5" runat="server"></asp:TextBox>
                <br />
                <asp:Button ID="Button1" runat="server" Text="Button" />
            </asp:Panel>
        </div>
        <button id="opener">
            Open Dialog</button>
    </div>
    </form>
</body>
و همینطور اسکریپت که استفاده کردیم 

<script type="text/javascript">
                    	
	        $(function () {
	              
	        
                 $('#dialog').dialog({ autoOpen: false, show: 'blind',
                    hide: 'explode',
                    
                     buttons: {'Whatever Button': function () {
                      $('#<%=Button1.ClientID%>').click();
                      $(this).dialog('close');
                       }
                       }
                       }).parent().appendTo($(form:first"));
                        $('#opener').click(function () {
                        $('#dialog').dialog('open');
                        return false;
                     });
                });


	
    </script>

حالا که ما توی فرم نمیتونیم تگformرا قرار بدیم بعد به نظرت میشه از این روش استفاده کرد؟؟ شما وقتی masterpagداری  چی کار می کنیdiv با id=dialog را کجا میزارین
چون تگ <form>که نداریم
امیدوارم سوالم واضح بیان کرده باشم

----------

